
Why our political leaders make terrible decisions - nabla9
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/04/why-our-political-leaders-make-terrible-decisions
======
icedistilled
Isn't the real question why do voters elect unqualified political leaders?

------
PaulHoule
The very idea of meritocracy has become corrupting. (I clawed my way to get
here; I got 50.000001% of the vote; I deserve 120% of what I have...)

